# Carga de Amplificador de potencia



## swift8a1 (Jul 2, 2008)

hola  a todos en el foro. sucede que tengo un amplificador de potencia de trabaja con una carga única de 4 ohm. este normalemente trabaja con dos parlantes en paralelo de 8 ohm cada uno. logrando una carga de 4 ohm. 

El problema es que ahora he cambiado los parlantes por otros con una carga de 4 ohm cada uno logrando una carga total de 2 ohm y con esta carga el amplificador se puede dañar.

mi pregunta es si puedo utilizar a la salida de cada parlante una resistencia  de potencia de    4 ohm para lograr los 8 ohm en cada parlante.?

o que otra alternativa hay para esto.?

gracias...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 2, 2008)

hay varias formas de mejorar este problemita para no arriesgar nada. podrias utilizar un resistor de 4ohms por unos 2watts para q no consuma demasiada potencia de los parlantes. de esa forma logras dos grupitos de 8 y en paralelo t da 4.
igualmente, si colocas los dos parlantes en paralelo y luego colocas otro o un tweeter en serie de unos 2 o 4 ohms t daris una impedancia total de 4 a 6 ohms lo cual seria ideal.

podrias usar los 2 parlantes de 4 y dos tweeters de 4 tambien y lograr lo mismo.


----------



## dcmdcm (Jul 2, 2008)

lo del uso de resistencias no es muy recomendable, por el hecho de que estas desperdiciando potencia sobre ellas, y no estas obteniendo nada mas que calor, ademas si las conectas asi, altavoz en serie con resistencia, y luego otra rama igual en paralelo, en cada resistencia pierdes 1/4 de la potencias que saques del amplificador, y no creo que con una resistencia de 2w sea suficiente, a menos que tu amplificador sea pequeno, 
lo mejor si quieres usar el arreglo serie paralelo, es que lo haga con 4 altavoces, o con tweeters.
Creo que seria mejor que usaras tus altavoces en serie para dar 8ohms, si tu amplificador soporta 4, es seguro que soporta 8 o 16, asi trabajaria menos, se calienta menos, y no desperdicias potencia util, pero (siempre hay uno) al subir la carga obtendrias menos potencia que a 4 ohms.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 3, 2008)

Además del desperdicio de potencia, estas degradando el factor de amortiguamiento del amplificador.

Si el parlante es de 4 Ohmios y el amplificador entrega 10W, para llevarlo a 8 ohmios deberías agregar una resistencia de 4 ohmios y capacidad de disipación de 5 W (No inductiva) o sea, de los 10 W del amplificador, 5 W se van a ir a calentar el medio ambiente.


----------

